# Blue Velvet Shrimp



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about Blue Velvet Shrimp?
I was looking at shrimp on theshrimpfarm.com because now that I got my betta into a 5 gallon bowl, I have a spare 1 gallon and I think it would be fun to have shrimp.
Anyway, I looked at the freshwater shrimp on the website, and they had one called Blue Velvet Shrimp. They're really pretty. I know if you're going to put shrimp with a Betta, you usually just hear about ghost shrimp and cherry shrimp. But what about other types of freshwater shrimp? What size are Blue Velvet shrimp normally? Could I keep one with my betta? Can I keep 4 or 5 of them together in a 5 gallon tank? Do they have a large bioload? Do they eat algae?
I can't really find anything on the internet about what they are like and their size, and all that stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

You'll be paying $8 for each of these shrimp.

Most types of shrimp are typically considered snacks by ALL types of fish.

They need to be in established tanks with NO forms of copper present whatsoever. 

Any spike in ammonia will kill most shrimp. 

Unless you know how to cycle a tank, save your money.


----------

